# das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!



## banta (27. April 2009)

hallo,
ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber wenn wir vereinsfischen haben kribbelt es mir immer in den fingern. am liebsten würde ich jede kiepe aufmachen und mal reinschauen. finde ich echt interesant was die leute alles in ihren kiepen haben.
von flaschenöffner der lacht wenn man die flasche aufmacht über kartenspiel und das beste was mir jemand gezeigt hat war eine "HappyWeekend" ausgabe. (schon ganz schön zerlesen, ich glaube der fängt nicht so viele fische)
aber jeder hat doch so seine ordnung,und meint das es sachen gibt die in jede kiepe gehören.
was muß in deine kiepe rein?????????????
lieben gruß
banta


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Boahhhhhhhhh  alles mögliche

ich habe z.b. drinne

Haken,Stopper,Wirbel,Dipps,Hakenlöser,Zange,futterkörbe,ledger-Booms,Perlen,versch. Bleie,Schrotblei,Posen,Rolle,Schnur,Stippgestelle,Kunstmaden,zollstock und und und.....


----------



## gründler (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ich hab ja schon viel gehört,aber nen Happy Weekend in der Kiepe ist die Krönung:vik::vik::vik:Abgelesen wird das nicht langweilig immer die gleichen zu sehen


Meine Kiepe hat nur Kleinteile Posen Blei Haken etc.

Der rest wird durch Taschen getragen.

lg


----------



## snorreausflake (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Das üblich Kleinzeug halt, was aber auch nie fehlen darf ist ne Tube Mystic


----------



## Andal (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

In meinen beiden Kiepen kommt mir immer wieder genau der eine Kugelschreiber in die Quere, der dann nicht mehr schreibt, wenn man ihn für eine Fangliste brauchen würde.


----------



## Tricast (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Was unbedingt mit muss ist die Bleizange von Stonfo (und zwar nur von Stonfo), mit der lassen sich die Bleie wieder von der Schnur entfernen oder man kann sie zusammendrücken zum verschieben; also für Friedfischangler ein "muss".

Gruß Heinz


----------



## schadstoff (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Alles was der Angler brauch ...... und mein Schachbrett samt figuren.... herllicher Zeitverztreib neben dem Angeln oder aber auch div. Angelzeitschriften !


----------



## snorreausflake (27. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> In meinen beiden Kiepen kommt mir immer wieder genau der eine Kugelschreiber in die Quere, der dann nicht mehr schreibt, wenn man ihn für eine Fangliste brauchen würde.


Wenn du ein Feuerzeug dabei hast kann man da oft Abhilfe schaffen,einfach die Spitze kurz mit´m Feuerzeug erwärmen, klappt prima.
Irgendwann ist aber auch da natürlich schluß.


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Hab das selbe Prob wie Andal:q
Dazu kommen noch Kippen die schon etwas älter sind und Feuerzeuge:q


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> was aber auch nie fehlen darf ist ne Tube Mystic



Du angelst schon was länger auf Friedfische ne wahr  Die meisten kennen Mystic ( Bahh :q, das ist ne, wie ich sie nenne '' Gülle ''  ) nicht, aber okey, ein Klasiker halt, wie Powerbait


----------



## Tobi94 (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

hab immer nen bleistift dabei....und ne lupe (keine ahnung warum...)


----------



## Maik (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon viel gehört,aber nen Happy Weekend in der Kiepe ist die Krönung:vik::vik::vik:Abgelesen wird das nicht langweilig immer die gleichen zu sehen
> 
> 
> Meine Kiepe hat nur Kleinteile Posen Blei Haken etc.
> ...


Na da kann man wenigstens nicht sagen er geht fremd is seiner zeitung treu #6


----------



## Merlin (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ein gutes Fernglas ... um Wasservögel , Fische , andere Angler und Nacktbader etc..
zu beobachten


----------



## banta (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Das üblich Kleinzeug halt, was aber auch nie fehlen darf ist ne Tube Mystic


 
da hat er recht, ohne dieses zeug gehe ich nicht ans wasser. 
die ist immer dabei!


----------



## snorreausflake (28. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Du angelst schon was länger auf Friedfische ne wahr  Die meisten kennen Mystic ( Bahh :q, das ist ne, wie ich sie nenne '' Gülle ''  ) nicht, aber okey, ein Klasiker halt, wie Powerbait


Jein ich bin eher allrounder|supergri will aber dieses Jahr vermehrt Stippen.
Auf Mystic bin ich durch nen Zufall gestoßen, ich nenne das Zeug einfach "Uhu" wie den Kleber.
Hast recht das Zeug stinkt wie Sau, aber gerade wenn man es frisch hinmacht und es am meisten stinkt knallen die Fische drauf#6


----------



## haenschen (29. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Was unbedingt in de kiepe rein muss ? ein bieröffner


----------



## dib (29. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

das was in meine kiepe reinmuss ist das was ich nicht aktuell brauche ,weil ich die schon seit einigen jahren immer zuhause lasse .|supergri naja so eine sperrige sitzkipe is blödsinn für einen karpfenangler.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

@ dib sowas ähnliches gibt´s doch auch für Karpfenangler.
Da ist es ein Alu oder Stahrahmen der in einen Rucksack eingebaut wird wobei der rahmen dann auch verstellbare Beine und ein Sitzkissen besitzt.
Jetzt frag mich aber bitte niocht wie die dinger heißen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Knödel (29. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Kondome sind auch sehr wichtig beim angeln an einem baggersee!


----------



## Andal (29. April 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> @ dib sowas ähnliches gibt´s doch auch für Karpfenangler.
> Da ist es ein Alu oder Stahrahmen der in einen Rucksack eingebaut wird wobei der rahmen dann auch verstellbare Beine und ein Sitzkissen besitzt.
> Jetzt frag mich aber bitte niocht wie die dinger heißen.
> 
> mfg Bomber-Pilot1989



Das nennt man dann Ruckbox. Zum Bleistift von Fox.

Ganz wichtig ist vor allem eine Rolle Klopapier. Wie wichtig die ist, können nur die ermessen, die sie nicht dabei haben! :vik:


----------



## Da_Mausi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ich habe in meinem koffer ausser dem "üblichem" angelbedarf noch einen alten Gameboy drin mit Tetris.....*lach*..... ausserdem noch heftpflaster und eine digicam.....


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ich habe immer einen kleinen Magneten in der Kiste.
Denn nichts ist schlimmer wenn dir der Autoschlüssel genau zwischen große Steine fällt.#q
Oder anders aus Metall.
Aber mit einen Magnet kannste ihn mit ein wenig Glück wieder zum Vorschein bringen.#h


----------



## Doc Plato (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



dib schrieb:


> |supergri naja so eine *sperrige* sitzkipe is blödsinn für einen karpfenangler.



Aber Liege, Zelt, Stuhl, Schlafsack, Kocher und Kühlbox passen ja ins Handgepäck! :m


----------



## Sofafischer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ich nehm seid kurzem immer eine dünne malerplane (4*5m zusammengelegt 20*5 cm) mit die hällt den reif und kalten wind abends oder gar nachts fern. Ist nicht so sperrig!

Wusste garnicht das es eine klemmbleizange gibt danke für den Tip!


----------



## BigGamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Was ist denn "ne Tube Mystic" ????;+


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Wie beschreibt mer Mystik am besten ???

Also Mystik ist ne substanz die von der konsistenz fast wie UHU Klebstoff ist, diese gibt es in verschiedenen farben , das meist benutzte ist wahrscheinlich Mystik Rot, diese Klebrige Paste kann man in jeder erdenklichen Form um den Haken formen und bringt manchmal wahre bisssegen.

(wenn du es ma sehen möchtest geh mal auf die Seite www.stipp-profi.de dort unter Köder auf der zwietn Seite ist es abgebildet)

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Und es gibt einmal formbar und einmal flüssig Mystic.

lg


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Der Legende nach ging einst ein fränzösischer Glaser nach der Arbeit zum Fischen. Als er merkte, dass er seine Köder vergessen hat, kramte er aus seiner Jackentasche eine Tube Fensterkitt/-kleber Namens "Mystic", die gab er an den Haken und er fing...

Angeblich ist die Rezeptur bis heute die gleiche geblieben.

Anyway... das Zeug ist beim Stippen und feinen Matchen jedenfalls eine sichere Bank.


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ich habe neben dem gewöhnlichen Angelkrams noch eine kleine Taschenlampe dabei (ist insgesamt Lampe 4, aber sicher ist sicher), zwei Ersatzbatterien für mein Radiochen und für den absoluten Fall der Fälle blaues Licht ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJJPS5lZaqA ).


----------



## paul64 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Hallo,

nichts, weil das sperrige Ding zu Hause bleibt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## banta (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

habe da noch einen brotausstecher, man kann ja nie wissen auf was die bister so beißen, wenn nichts geht wird halt die knifte gelöchert. und wenn das auch nicht klappt gehe ich nach hause.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

In ne Sitzkiepe MUSS neben dem was sowieso an Kleinteilen drin ist vorallem jener Kram der einem den Angeltag retten kann, wenn's blöd läuft:
- Mystic Red
- 1 kleine Reservedose Mais
- Power Bait
- Berkleys Kunstwürmer und Kunstmaden
- ein funktionierendes Feuerzeug
- ein Schweizer Messer(alleine schon wegen der kleinen Pinzette)
- eine Rolle Klopapier, wasserdicht verschweißt
- ne Notration Zigaretten
- nen Energieriegel
- Imodium akut

Verhindern lässt sich damit:
- keine Köder zu haben, weil Maden vergessen wurden,
- keine Köder zu haben, weil man die Maden in der Hektik des letzten Drill ins Gewässer gekickt hat,#q
- keine fängigen Köder zu haben, weil man keine Alternative dabei hat,
- keine rauchen zu können und nicht mit Schrumpfschlauch arbeiten zu können, weil man sein Feuerzeug ausgerechnet heute nicht in der Hose hat,|bigeyes
- sich am kalten Morgen mit feucht, kaltem Toilettenpapier oder sogar Blättern am Gesäß rumfischen zu müssen, bäääh.:v
- nen feinen Splitter nicht aus dem Finger zu bekommen und den ganzen Tag am Wasser erdulden zu müssen, weil die Aterienklemme zu grob ist.|gr:
- wegen Flitzekacka einpacken und heim gehen zu müssen, |rotwerden
- wegen Kreislaufproblemen, im krassen Fall nichtmal mehr telefonieren zu können, um im krassen Fall Hilfe zu organisieren.|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ohne ein gutes Taschenmesser, allzeit am Mann, ist ein Mann doch nur halb, nackt, ein nichts! :m


----------



## Molke-Drink (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ohne ein gutes Taschenmesser, allzeit am Mann, ist ein Mann doch nur halb, nackt, ein nichts! :m



Also da bin ich mit nem Feuerzeug gut bedient...


----------



## Querschütze (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

ein Zettel und ein Bleistifft - da kann man schön aufschreiben was man so alles vergessen hat und was man das nächste mal mit einpacken sollte.

- blöd nur wenn man am Ende nicht mehr an diesen Zettel denkt -

|uhoh:


----------



## Koalabaer (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ohne ein gutes Taschenmesser, allzeit am Mann, ist ein Mann doch nur halb, nackt, ein nichts! :m



Genau,gib einem Mann ein Messer und er verändert die Welt #6


----------



## Andal (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Dazu brauchst du dann aber das schweizer Generalsmesser. Das mit dem ausklappbaren Offizier!:m


----------



## Koalabaer (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du dann aber das schweizer Generalsmesser. Das mit dem ausklappbaren Offizier!:m



Wie jetzt: es gibt noch andere Messer|kopfkrat


----------



## FelixSch (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Wichtig wichtig: Handtuch, damit man hin und wieder mal die Finger trocken und sauber bekommt und eine Tube Autan gegen die Mückenplage!


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

vorsicht mit dem Autan, das ist für Fische mindestens genauso  abschreckend wie für Zecken.

ich hab gern einen kleinen fast leeren Seifenspender mit verdünnter biologisch abbaubarer Seife dabei- das Ding ist gold wert, wenn die Hände speckig sind, und sei es vom Ausnehmen eines Fisches. 
Macht für mich viel aus


----------



## FelixSch (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Und wie soll ich dann der Plage Herr werden?
Okay, ich kann mich vorher schon zuhause eincremen und dann ordentlichst die Hände waschen oder Handschuhe benutzen oder alternativ noch ein Moskito-Netz mitschleppen.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich dann der Plage Herr werden?



Mit der Methode des Dr. Helmut Kohl, Kandesbunzler a.D. .

Aussitzen. Einfach alles aussitzen. Das hat der immer und sehr erfolgreich praktiziert, wenn ihm was nicht behagte. :q


----------



## banta (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Legende nach ging einst ein fränzösischer Glaser nach der Arbeit zum Fischen. Als er merkte, dass er seine Köder vergessen hat, kramte er aus seiner Jackentasche eine Tube Fensterkitt/-kleber Namens "Mystic", die gab er an den Haken und er fing...
> 
> Angeblich ist die Rezeptur bis heute die gleiche geblieben.
> 
> Anyway... das Zeug ist beim Stippen und feinen Matchen jedenfalls eine sichere Bank.


 
also wenn mir beim angeln mal ne scheibe rausfällt bin froh das ich mystic in der kiepe habe
|supergri|supergri|supergri
#h


----------



## Matt Hayes (15. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Also ich nehm meinstens noch ne Tube Sekundenkleber mit,grad wenn beim Stippen mal die kleine Spitze oben locker wird,oder sich bei ner normalen Rute ein Ring mobil macht,hilft der Kleber 
Ausserdem hab ich immer so ein kleines Heftchen dabei in dem die verschiedensten Knoten abgebildet sind,in speziellen Fällen hat das schon mal meine Montur gerettet

MfG


----------



## banta (16. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

ja, sekundenkleber und ne rolle klebeband habe ich auch immer dabei.
sowie einen kleinen seitenschneider und eine kleine flasche desinfektionsmittel zum sprühen. nachdem ich zwei mal einen haken im bein hatte beim stippen(bin halt total ungeschicktund es war in der anfangszeit des stippens. heute kriege ich das schon einigermaßen hin) und ich den kopf abknipsen musste um ihn wieder rauszukriegen habe ich das immer mit. habe damit auch schon einen anderen angler geholfen. der war mir ganz schön dankbar nach der kleinen op :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> ...Ausserdem hab ich immer so ein kleines Heftchen dabei in dem die verschiedensten Knoten abgebildet sind,in speziellen Fällen hat das schon mal meine Montur gerettet
> 
> MfG



Keine dumme Idee, wenn man Verwendung dafür hat.
Für mich wäre es unnütz, weil ich zu der Minderheit gehöre, die wirklich alles mit gerademal 5 Knoten macht, die ich alle auswendig drauf habe, was ja auch keine Kunst ist.

Ich nutze nur:

- Nagelknoten, was ja im Prinzip ein Plattenhakenknoten ist und dafür benutze ich ihn auch;
- Palomarknoten:
um z.B. Wirbel oder Haken mit Öhr anzubinden;
- die Surgeon's Schlaufe(The surgeon's loop):
http://www.animatedknots.com/surgeo...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
Den nutz ich wohl am Häufigsten;
- Kreuzknoten:
 um zwei Schlaufen oder eine Schlaufe mit einem Wirbel zu verbinden;
- Stopperknoten:
um das zu tun, was der Name schon sagt

Damit hat es sich auch in punkto Knoten und erfahrungsgemäß sind das auch die, die sich bei glatter Schnur nicht aufziehen und die, die die Tragkraft der Schnur kaum herabsetzen.


----------



## banta (17. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

ich weiß noch nicht mal wie die knoten heißen.
ich habe glaube ich den blutknoten und den doppelten blutknoten drauf.
und was braucht man noch?
klar ein knoten um geflochtene und mono schnur zu verbinden.
aber mehr knoten kann ich glaube ich nicht mal.
habe mir da noch nicht so viele gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



banta schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht mal wie die knoten heißen.
> ich habe glaube ich den blutknoten und den doppelten blutknoten drauf.
> und was braucht man noch?
> klar ein knoten um geflochtene und mono schnur zu verbinden.
> ...



Ist in Zusammenhang mit dem Thread ein wenig OT aber sei's drum, weiter im Text.
Wenn du nicht mehr Knoten in Gebrauch bzw. drauf hast, dann schließe ich daraus, dass du wahrscheinlich nur fertig gebundene Haken und Rigs verwendest, denn anders wäre es nahezu unmöglich zu angeln.
Ich kann dir nur raten, dich mehr mit Knoten auseinander zu setzen, hier kannst du nämlich maßgeblich und ohne zusätzlichen finanziellen Aufwand(eher im Gegenteil) deinen Erfolg beim Angeln beeinflussen.
Der von dir angesprochene Blutknoten ist sehr weit verbreitet und wird sehr viel angewendet, dennoch nutze ich ihn überhaupt nicht, weil ich damit die schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass er sich bei sehr glattem Monofil recht fix aufzieht |bigeyes und sowas kann ich nicht gebrauchen.
Daher mache ich, wo andere nen Blutsknoten machen einen Palomarknoten:
http://www.angler-glueck.de/index.php?page=135
#6


----------



## banta (7. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

ha, hat zwar lange gedauert aber ich habe mir eine buch über angelknoten gekauft. und fleissig am üben.
ist schon ne tolle sache.


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

hab zwar keine kiepe, aber immer dabei ist beim fischen ne stange heißkleber. in verbindung mit nem feuerzeug kann man damit posen reparieren, rutenringe wieder ankleben und ich will garnicht wissen was mac gyver damit noch alles anstellen könnte :g

auch hab ich immer gummibänder in allen ausführungen dabei, plastiktüten und streichhölzer.

grüße, david


----------



## Wunstorfer (11. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Also natürlich der übliche Kleinkram... Uuuund : Eine Kopie der Papiere (Originale lagern trocken und sicher im Auto), ne Madenfletsche, das rote Taschenmesser mit dem weissen Kreuz (wegen Pinzette und Schere) Mülltüten.


----------



## Tanckom (11. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Also, bei mir sind es alles kleinteile, Zipp( um das feuer anzumachen) 
Und einige Bücher zum lesen, wenn nichts beisst


----------



## Borg (11. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Also in meiner Kiepe befindet sich Folgendes:

- ca. 30 vorgefertigte Montagen auf Winders (Still- & Fliesswasser)
- 1x hölzerne Vorfachbox mit ca. 150 Vorfächern mit diversen Hakengrössen und Schnurdurchmessern
- Jeweils ein Paket Haken der Grössen 10-18 in Reserve
- Diverse Rollen mit Haupt- und Vorfachschnüre
- Hakenbinder
- Spaltbleisortiment + Tropfenbleie mit verschiedenen Gewichten
- Gummizüge in diversen Grössen + Konnektoren
- Sekundenkleber
- Handtuch
- Waage+Maßband
- Fischtöter + Messer+Hakenlöser
- diverse Ersatzposen (alle gleicher Hersteller, unterschiedliche Formen und Tragkraft)
- diverse Waggler
- Zange + Schere+Stonfo Bleizange zum lösen und verschieben von Spaltbleien
- Angelpapiere
- Ersatzblättchen + -feuerzeug (ganz wichtig!)
- Panzertape (für notdürftige Reparaturen)
- diverse Aromazusätze

Das wäre es dann auch im Groben und Ganzen....kling nach viel, ist für mich persönlich aber ein MUSS in meiner Kiepe :m.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Knispel (28. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Legende nach ging einst ein fränzösischer Glaser nach der Arbeit zum Fischen. Als er merkte, dass er seine Köder vergessen hat, kramte er aus seiner Jackentasche eine Tube Fensterkitt/-kleber Namens "Mystic", die gab er an den Haken und er fing...
> 
> Angeblich ist die Rezeptur bis heute die gleiche geblieben.
> 
> Anyway... das Zeug ist beim Stippen und feinen Matchen jedenfalls eine sichere Bank.


 
Mit "Mystic" haben wir vor rund 25 - 30 Jahren Mückenlarven an den Haken geklebt, weil es super feine Haken noch nicht gab. Das klappt auch heute noch.


----------



## Meister (28. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Sehr wichtig ist für mich auch eine große Anzahl verschieden schwerer Grundbleie.....|kopfkrat.....obwohl ich eigentlich schon seit Jahren immer mit Futterkorb an der Grundrute den Karpfen oder Schleien nachstelle. Ebenso sind mindestens 8 verschiedene Bissanzeiger (2 in Benutzung), ein ganzes Sortiment Posen, mindestens 5 komplett montierte Ruten (2 kann ich nur auslegen) und und und....... Jetzt kann ich mir auch langsam vorstellen ;+warum dieses Sch...ding immer so schwer ist.

                |stolz:   |jump:


----------



## Knispel (28. November 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

für mich dieses hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9EUr3t5i-0

es fällt mir immer schwerer, kleine Haken von Hand zubinden, damit klappt es aber super.


----------



## feederprofi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

um schnaken abzuhaten stecke ich räucherstäbchen aus dem asia laden in die erde, anzünden und man hat nen schnakenfreien angeltag. #6


----------



## Allerangler (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



feederprofi schrieb:


> um schnaken abzuhaten stecke ich räucherstäbchen aus dem asia laden in die erde, anzünden und man hat nen schnakenfreien angeltag. #6


 


Und später wenn man zuhause ist kopfschmerzen #d die stinken doch alle wie sau , egal welche man nimmt :q


----------



## feederprofi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

eigentlich nicht #d

der geruch vom futter un von lockstoffen gleicht so einiges aus, aber die ****** viecher bleiben fern :q


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Was unbedingt mit muss ist die Bleizange von Stonfo (und zwar nur von Stonfo), mit der lassen sich die Bleie wieder von der Schnur entfernen oder man kann sie zusammendrücken zum verschieben; also für Friedfischangler ein "muss".
> 
> Gruß Heinz


#
hehe garnicht gewusst das es so was gibt...hmm muss kurz mal den Fred vergewaltigen....hab mir deswegen extra die [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Dinsmores Pop Shot Super Soft Bleie inder Roten Spender Dose gekauft zwar etwas teurer aber die normalen kriegt man ja nicht mehr auf...dachte das man diese Bleie wiede gut aufbekommt,weil wenn nicht lohnen sich die 3,5€ ja garnicht.....kriegt man die schonwieder gut weg?


Zum Thema meine Kipe liegt noch im Laden...Zeugs bestellt aber die Kiepe hat Lieferschrierigkeiten...miauuuu
[/FONT]


----------



## Tricast (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Du meinst die Dinsmore Bleie mit der Kerbe die man von Hand aufmachen kann.  Die Stonfozange ist für normale Bleie ein Muß. Die Bleie sind dann zwar nicht mehr zu gebrauchen aber wenn sie runter müssen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Knigge007 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Jo die hab ich gemeint,weil krieg da nen Anfall wenn ich die ..... Bleie nicht runter krieg.
Die mit der Kerbe sind zwar etwas teurer aber so oft braucht man die ja auch nicht kaufen von daher lohnt sich das schon!

Thx für die Info hab ich nich gewusst das es da extra ne ZAnge für gibt.


----------



## Hümpfi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Ein Muss in jeder Kiepe ist für mich unter anderem alle 7 Dips von Zammataro und eventuell noch die 4 Spritzaromen. Alles Supergeile Sachen mit dennen man auch denn Beisfaulen Fisch wieder munter macht.

mfg


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ein Muss in jeder Kiepe ist für mich unter anderem alle 7 Dips von Zammataro und eventuell noch die 4 Spritzaromen. Alles Supergeile Sachen mit dennen man auch denn Beisfaulen Fisch wieder munter macht.
> 
> mfg



Eig hab ich diese Dips schon immer gehaßt...
Ich bestreite nicht das sie nicht fangen aber, man kleckert ja immer ein bischen,ich nach nem Angeltrip die Flasche erstmal in die Hofeinfahrt gestellt damit der Gestank von dem Garlic aus dem Keller kam,aber dann kamen NachbarsKinder und schleuderten die Suppe an die Hauswände#q.... Seitdem rate ich von dem Zeugs ab  Und der der weiß wie das Zammataro krams richt weiß meine Meinung zu schätzen|rolleyes


----------



## Hümpfi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Okay wenn die Kinder das Garlic an die Wände geworfen haben ises echt Heftig. Ich wüsste nicht was ich da an deiner Stelle mit denn Verursachern gemacht hätte.......

.....aber für sowas gibts Feederboxen und Diphalterungen=)

mfg


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

Naja es sind nunmal Kinder
Aber auch Diphalter schützen davor halt nicht


----------



## Hümpfi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: das MUSS in jede kiepe!!!!!*

vorm Runtertropfen Klar nicht aber davor, dass nichts auf deine Klamotten oder so Tropft schon. Normalerweise tropft sonso nicht viel Runter da das Zeugs am Köder sehr gut Haftet. 

mfg


----------

